# Skid Shoes?



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a 48 inch cycle country plow on my ATV, Alot of people have told me to take the skid shoes off, But i dont know if i should, I dont even know the purpose of them, And how sould i have them adjusted if i do keep them on?...


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are plowing pavement of some type take them off as you will get a much cleaner scrape. You will occasionally have to replace the cutting edge though. If you are plowing gravel set them so that they ride on the shoe and hold the edge high enough above the surface to prevent the plow from scraping up gravel.


----------



## 30below (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^ +1

Also, some plow/atv setups will try dig down aggressively without shoes on.

I use the shoes, I've always called them feet, on mine for the first couple snowfalls until there is a nice ice base to keep the gravel from coming up. After there's a hard base from driving and settling, I'll take them off or raise them to the point of uselessness for the cleaner look.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

I have one plow, cycle country, with the shoes adjusted up real far for a concrete. Then my Can-Am plow has the big round shoes adjusted for gravel. I plow quite a few large gravel drives and it works great.


----------

